# Extreme Pets in Liverpool



## mauesha (Jul 18, 2006)

I recently went to Extreme Pets in Liverpool for the first time a couple of weeks ago. I was talking to a guy who I presumed was the manager about the live mice. There were literally hundreds of them kept in a tank - poor things - I even found a dead one still in there! Anyway, while talking to the guy I asked whether the mice in the tank were sold as pets or as food. The guy replied to my disgust 'either for pets or food, once you pay for them I dont care what you do with them!'.


----------



## cris (Jul 18, 2006)

I can see why they do it, think about it, If the mice didnt live in such poor/dangerous conditions they could hardly be considered extreme pets...

but yeah sounds like another dodgy pet shop me  ppl who dont care for their animals shouldnt have them. If its as bad as you say report them or tell them to get their act together.


----------



## mauesha (Jul 18, 2006)

LOL.. true! But who would you report them to? I've reported pet shops to the RSPCA before - but when I phoned them the guy I spoke to said there are no laws etc to govern the treatment of animals in these shops. In the end the shop got a warning and another visit later on down the track, the shop eventually closed down


----------



## dames1978 (Jul 18, 2006)

well i have been out there to extreme pets and i found the staff/owners very helpful.there shop is not at all dirty and all pets looked in good condition. we all feed mice/rats to ours pets some people have no choice but to feed live food others feed dead rodents. i cant see the problem....


----------



## lacemonitor92 (Jul 18, 2006)

maybe it was just the staff on that day's opinion lots of ppl that work their may tell u the oposite because the love animals.
Hey have any of u guys heard about Upmarket pets. They r great.
I got a female cunningham for my male a week ago from there


----------



## lacemonitor92 (Jul 18, 2006)

..........


----------



## lacemonitor92 (Jul 18, 2006)

would any of u guys now about breeding cunninghams
:wink:


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: RE: Extreme Pets in Liverpool*

Why would you care if they are sold as pets or food?
Do you not keep animals that eat rodents? Bit hypocritical if you do.
Bit hypocritical regardless actually considering you are a member of an online Herpetological community where the people of the site keep reptiles that are fed rodents.


----------



## lacemonitor92 (Jul 18, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Extreme Pets in Liverpool*

i dont care as long as my reptiles r happy wat about u guys


----------



## Strange1 (Jul 18, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Extreme Pets in Liverpool*

I went in there on Saturday for the first time and it seemed like a pretty good shop. Lots of products for me to spend too much money on etc....

Not to mention one of the guys in there has an 11.61 XY GT !


----------



## nath_reptile (Jul 18, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Extreme Pets in Liverpool*



> Bit hypocritical regardless actually considering you are a member of an online Herpetological community where the people of the site keep reptiles that are fed rodents.


 I think this says it all.


----------



## A.Mears (Jul 18, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Extreme Pets in Liverpool*

We go there every week to get frozen food for our snakes and have never had a problem with the staff or the food that is supplied. In regards to the live animals kept there, they always appear to be in good health and in clean conditions. IMO most pet shops which sell 'live food' have the animals kept in similar conditions eg reptile barn, generally there are also Crickets and even feeder fish, but no one to my knowledge has brought up thier concens for these animals?, dead animals in these circumstances are often seen. For the most part you can see the difference between animals that are sold as pets and ones that are for feeding purposes. One must also realise that the person selling the animal to you has no way of govening what you do with the animal after it has left the shop, though i hope that in regards to pets thay are cared for and all animals are treated with respect.


----------



## mauesha (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: RE: Extreme Pets in Liverpool*



dames1978 said:


> well i have been out there to extreme pets and i found the staff/owners very helpful.there shop is not at all dirty and all pets looked in good condition. we all feed mice/rats to ours pets some people have no choice but to feed live food others feed dead rodents. i cant see the problem....



I didnt say the place was dirty, I said the manager's attitude sucked. You cant see the problem with a pet shop owner who doesnt care what happens to his animals as long as they are paid for??

Ignorance is bliss I guess...


----------



## mauesha (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: RE: Extreme Pets in Liverpool*



JandC_Reptiles said:


> Why would you care if they are sold as pets or food?
> Do you not keep animals that eat rodents? Bit hypocritical if you do.
> Bit hypocritical regardless actually considering you are a member of an online Herpetological community where the people of the site keep reptiles that are fed rodents.



I care if they are not kept in a clean environment, sharing a small tank with hundreds of other mice - all of which have only one water bottle to drink from and dead mice scattered about the place.

I care if an animal is not being cared for properly, whether it is to be sold as a pet or food.


----------



## mauesha (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Extreme Pets in Liverpool*



nath_reptile said:


> > Bit hypocritical regardless actually considering you are a member of an online Herpetological community where the people of the site keep reptiles that are fed rodents.
> 
> 
> I think this says it all.



LOL.. if that said it all, why bother posting??


----------



## Davo66 (Jul 19, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Extreme Pets in Liverpool*

I go into that shop every couple of weeks and have seen aquarium with the mice in it. Yes there is quiet a few in there but it isn,t as if they are living on top of each other. I reckon we should help these poor mice out and save them from over crowding by buying some for our herps, thus providing more room in the tank! sounds like a plan.

Cheers, Davo 

P.S The rats get the penthouse above the mice!!


----------



## Parko (Jul 19, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Extreme Pets in Liverpool*

Maybe the pet shop bloke just doesn't like rodents and is simply being honest by saying he doesn't care whether they become pets or reptile food, only one dead one amongst literally hundreds of mice doesn't sound like a total horror story, rodents seem to handle living in large numbers as i saw this movie about a bloke that raised and bred thousands and thousands of rodents in his attic til they eventually ate him, they didn't eat him because they were overcrowded or underfed they ate him because he had sweet and sour sauce on his shirt from the chinese restaurant he had been to earlier, which definately was overcrowded by the way though some chinese people seem very tolerant of overcrowded lifestyles though this may be from neccesity rather than any ingrained cultural like for crowds, anyway the smell of the sweet and sour sauce was too tempting for them, the rodents not the chinese people, so they ate their keeper. Maybe the shopkeeper had seen the movie aswell?


----------



## mauesha (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Extreme Pets in Liverpool*



Davo said:


> I go into that shop every couple of weeks and have seen aquarium with the mice in it. Yes there is quiet a few in there but it isn,t as if they are living on top of each other. I reckon we should help these poor mice out and save them from over crowding by buying some for our herps, thus providing more room in the tank! sounds like a plan.
> 
> Cheers, Davo
> 
> P.S The rats get the penthouse above the mice!!



LOL.. at $1.50+ per mouse.. knock yourself out!


----------



## mauesha (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Extreme Pets in Liverpool*



Parko said:


> Maybe the pet shop bloke just doesn't like rodents and is simply being honest by saying he doesn't care whether they become pets or reptile food, only one dead one amongst literally hundreds of mice doesn't sound like a total horror story, rodents seem to handle living in large numbers as i saw this movie about a bloke that raised and bred thousands and thousands of rodents in his attic til they eventually ate him, they didn't eat him because they were overcrowded or underfed they ate him because he had sweet and sour sauce on his shirt from the chinese restaurant he had been to earlier, which definately was overcrowded by the way though some chinese people seem very tolerant of overcrowded lifestyles though this may be from neccesity rather than any ingrained cultural like for crowds, anyway the smell of the sweet and sour sauce was too tempting for them, the rodents not the chinese people, so they ate their keeper. Maybe the shopkeeper had seen the movie aswell?



OMG, what movie was that??


----------



## Parko (Jul 19, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Extreme Pets in Liverpool*

I think it was called ''a sweet and sour rodents tail'' but i'm not sure it was a while ago.


----------



## Hickson (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: RE: Extreme Pets in Liverpool*



mauesha said:


> I didnt say the place was dirty, I said the manager's attitude sucked. You cant see the problem with a pet shop owner who doesnt care what happens to his animals as long as they are paid for??



I was in there for the first time about six weeks ago and had no problem with anything I saw. Certainly, at the time I was there, the mouse tank was not overcrowded.

As for the manager's attitude about the mice, he keeps reptiles himself and knows that some snakes will only take fresh-killed mice. I don't see any problem with his attitude.

Are you suggesting he shouldn't be selling live mice if they are going to end up as food?



Hix


----------



## Bigblackdog (Jul 19, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Extreme Pets in Liverpool*

It just sounds like they're living up to their name:

Extreme Pets - Featuring the Mouse Mosh Pit! :twisted:


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: RE: Extreme Pets in Liverpool*



mauesha said:


> dames1978 said:
> 
> 
> > well i have been out there to extreme pets and i found the staff/owners very helpful.there shop is not at all dirty and all pets looked in good condition. we all feed mice/rats to ours pets some people have no choice but to feed live food others feed dead rodents. i cant see the problem....
> ...



And you would whinge if he did care about his animals and refused to sell them for any other purpose than a pet. 




mauesha said:


> JandC_Reptiles said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you care if they are sold as pets or food?
> ...



According to every other member that has been to the store they are kept appropriately. As for cleanliness your quote above suggests you never said anything about the place being dirty. Are you also disgusted in the size of us rodent breeders / Herpers rodent tanks? Many members here keep 1 male to 4 females in a 45 x 15cm container with 1 drink bottle?


----------



## Slateman (Jul 19, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Extreme Pets in Liverpool*

I am buying my pinkies there and find them just fine. If they have large amount of mice in tank, that don't last to long. They sell quickly.


----------



## Glimmerman (Jul 19, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Extreme Pets in Liverpool*

mauesha : Did you ask "WHY" there were so many mice in the tank. Or How long that mouse has been dead for. (was it half decomposed?)Maybe they just had a delivery and intended to gas 1/2 the population when the end of the days business. I've visitied Extreme a few times, I found them to be quite helpful, knowledgable (I like going in a pretending to be a newby to sus the staff out)and have a fairly clean environment.

Have you never had a snake that has been a problem feeder, and one of the best ways to get it to eat is to knock a live mouse and offer it to the reptile while it is still kicking. (go on, burn me while I'm ready :lol: )

Are you against live fish being offered to turtles, aquatic monitors and other fish??? Please lets not be niave.

I don't think a few extra mice in a pet shop that specialises in Reptile (hence Extreme Pets) Supplies should be to concerning.

Take care all


----------



## Moreliaman (Jul 19, 2006)

I know Its illegal over here (uk) to sell live mice/rats which are intended for live food, Also the shop has a responsibility toward any animal they sell, if they feel the animal will not be cared for correctly they should refuse the sale (although not many do!) next time you’re there take a pic of the tank with the mice, people like pics on here !! :roll: :wink: Although I must admit masses of rodents walking around in each other's faeces doesn’t sound too nice !! 1 water bottle for a large amount of rodents isn’t ideal either ! mice &amp; rats drink alot of water. 



mauesha said:


> once you pay for them I don’t care what you do with them!'.


 Sounds like a "don’t care" attitude to me if that’s what the guy really said !
I keep reptiles that eat rodents, but that doesn’t mean I have to encourage unnecessary suffering because of it ! 
There’s NO reason (except inexperince) to feed live mice/rats in a captive environment !

mauesha, are you sure they guy you spoke to actually worked in the shop ? perhaps he was a customer winding you up ! :wink:


----------



## dames1978 (Jul 19, 2006)

> mauesha wrote: ?
> dames1978 wrote: ?well i have been out there to extreme pets and i found the staff/owners very helpful.there shop is not at all dirty and all pets looked in good condition. we all feed mice/rats to ours pets some people have no choice but to feed live food others feed dead rodents. i cant see the problem....
> 
> 
> ...




mauesha- no you did not say it was dirty but i was simply describing what i did/didnt see when i was in the store. And i cant see the problem with this pet store owner not caring about what happens to his rats/mice and baby chics when sold from his specialised reptile store.


----------



## snakes4me2 (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: RE: Extreme Pets in Liverpool*



dames1978 said:


> we all feed mice/rats to ours pets some people have no choice but to feed live food others feed dead rodents. i cant see the problem....



I do believe people do have a choice, alot of people feed their snakes FRESHLY KILLED mice/rats.

There was a thread on here the other day with a pic of a snake that was left with a live rodent and after looking at that I think you would see a problem.

Cant remember which thread it was.. can someone maybe put the link in?


----------



## snakes4me2 (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: RE: Extreme Pets in Liverpool*



dames1978 said:


> we all feed mice/rats to ours pets some people have no choice but to feed live food others feed dead rodents. i cant see the problem....



I believe people do have a choice, alot of people feed their snakes FRESHLY KILLED mice/rats.

There was a thread on here the other day with a pic of a snake that was left with a live rodent and after looking at that I think you would see a problem.

Cant remember which thread it was.. can someone maybe put the link in?


----------



## Moreliaman (Jul 19, 2006)

dames1978 said:


> And i cant see the problem with this pet store owner not caring about what happens to his rats/mice and baby chics when sold from his specialised reptile store.



So would that mean you would'nt care about any reptiles you sell on ? 
I certianly see a problem when people show none or little regard for an animals welfare in thier care. :?


----------



## dames1978 (Jul 19, 2006)

> So would that mean you would'nt care about any reptiles you sell on ?
> I certianly see a problem when people show none or little regard for an animals welfare in thier care.



hi moreliaman- of coarse i would care about reptiles welfare but this store that is in question IMO is looking after its animals (is rats mice chics) in a very humane way.In no way are these animals being neglected in the store.The fact that he sells these animals to costumers that feed the rat,mice.chics to their snakes does not bother me at all.

i have never breed rats or mice and therefor have never gone through the CO2 euthenasia process but i would like to know out of curisity how long it takes to put a adult mice to sleep and how long it takes for a python to send one to sleep. Having watched my bredli kill a adult mice it only took 30 sec or so and the mice was in mice heven.

ps sorry for any bad spelling


----------



## Moreliaman (Jul 19, 2006)

dames, im sure you do care mate, along with me &amp; the other 99% of people on this site that care too, but surely you must agree that the shop owner has a level of responsibility toward any animal they sell regardless of its intended purpose ? 
And if the mouse is sold for food ....well...fine ! But the mouse at least deserves a humane &amp; painless death !! If it is intended for live feeding then the sale should be refused.... unless asked, no one can be sure the customer will know how to kill the mouse/rat in a humane way. 

As for you’re last question, .....It takes seconds for the mouse to fall asleep in a CO2 chamber, compared to the 30 seconds of excruciating pain (being crushed whilst alive &amp; starved of oxygen) that your Bredli put its last meal through!


----------



## dames1978 (Jul 19, 2006)

yes for sure the shop owner has a level or responsiblity to the animals in their care and i feel that this shop owner has met that requirment by suppling food,water and clean housing.what happens to the little old mouse once it has left the shop is up to the new rodents owner.Me personally i dont have a problem with feeding live feed to snakes,even though i feed my bredli frozen food 99% of the time (not birds eye fish fingers). I think there is a big difference between taking home a live rodent and letting mother nature take it coarse.ie snake eats live prey to a man or woman taking home rodent and torchering it to death.That i think is cruel and should be taken seriously.
cheers


----------



## Moreliaman (Jul 19, 2006)

Youre just plain nasty :twisted: :wink: :lol: would it be the same reasoning as you being bitten by a deadly snake &amp; not being given any anti venoum.??....let mother nature take its course ! :wink: 
Although i'm a bit confudled when you mention mother nature &amp; you have a wild animal in captivity ! ? surley if its going to feed naturally then mother nature would prefer to see this snake back in its natural enviroment too ?? :wink: 
Like someone said, we have a choice, and personally i'd prefer to know the mouse had a humane death.

dames, over here, if a pet shop owner sold a mouse/rat ....knowing it was going to be fed whilst alive, If it could be proved then they would have their pet shop licence revoked !


----------



## dames1978 (Jul 19, 2006)

yeah fair point on the wild animal in captivity and mother nature call but not to sure if i get the anti venoum link???
i know that the pet shop that is closest to me does not sell it's live mice and rats to customers that are going to just feed to them to their snakes because they are selling them as pets not food......but extreme pets is selling there's as live prey if the customer so chooses ...

anyway dont know what my point is now.....lost my train of thought.

i think its' 
feed frozen rodents if u can
feed live if u have a snake that wont eat anything but live
and kill rodents in a nice friendy way  (does this mean bashing their skull on a brickwall is ok??) would be all over in 1sec


----------



## Moreliaman (Jul 19, 2006)

dames1978 said:


> anyway dont know what my point is now.....lost my train of thought.



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: well...........where did you last have it ?!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## dames1978 (Jul 19, 2006)

come to think of it dont think i ever had it.....better try and find something in this brain of mine. :mrgreen:


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jul 19, 2006)

Sorry if I sounded attacking in my original posts, but it really irates me that so many members of this community are constantly bagging out &amp; reporting petshops for minute problems, tarnishing peoples names &amp; business's. Every week is a "PETSHOP SLAG THREAD"

The fact is that it is a business &amp; the best way to run a business is to aim for a high profit turn over. So you may have to house animals in slightly smaller TEMPORARY cages than you would for permanant living, this way you have more animals available in the shop at 1 time to sell &amp; more profit to make. So you see a pet shop with a 6 foot python in a 2 foot square enclosure &amp; most automatically cry inhumanity &amp; cruelty, but the fact is they are only held temporarily. Geez I use plastic tubs (either 60L or 120L) for quaruntine.

As for dead animals in cages/tanks, I will bet anything that once the staff are aware of any dead animals they would be removed asap, as I said above it is a business for them, and bad reputation is not going to help with their sales is it?. So rather than turn your nose up in disgust &amp; walking out simply inform a staff member of the fatality in the future.


----------



## Mase (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Extreme Pets in Liverpool*



Davo said:


> reckon we should help these poor mice out and save them from over crowding by buying some for our herps, thus providing more room in the tank! sounds like a plan.


----------



## Mase (Jul 19, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Extreme Pets in Liverpool*

i think we should notify the RSPCA .. quite ironic ay ? feed them to our pets then complain about their living standards ... i think its a contradiction


----------



## zulu (Jul 19, 2006)

*re Extreme*

Deary deary me maushy,these are mice living on the extreme edge,fighting machines,are you sure the little fella had snuffed it like or was he just playing dead,the old fool the maushy in the pet shop trick to get cuddles.You reckon 1.50 is a steep price for the little spartans,sounds cheap to me ile have to get over there to ease your worried mind and give the others a break from the maush pit :wink: Dont worry maushy that one that was playing dead in front of you was dreaming of becoming a snake poo,one minute he is running round giving cheek and the next minute hes a poo ha ha thats radical


----------



## kojakshouse (Jul 19, 2006)

*extreme - take the money and run*

Hi all,
i know the guy [ manager] that this is pointed at .........bought a brand new Melamime enclosure off him, supposed to be "complete" but alas no light cage , globe didn't work, when i went back and spoke to him , he just shrugged his shoulders "like so what".....won't go their again , his loss not mine as i buy enclosures on here or build them myself .....Kojak

P.S wasn't dirty , can't comment on the mice though


----------



## Ramsayi (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: extreme - take the money and run*



kojakshouse said:


> Hi all,
> i know the guy [ manager] that this is pointed at .........bought a brand new Melamime enclosure off him, supposed to be "complete" but alas no light cage , globe didn't work, when i went back and spoke to him , he just shrugged his shoulders "like so what".....won't go their again , his loss not mine as i buy enclosures on here or build them myself .....Kojak



Did you purchase it without looking or asking how it was fitted out?


----------



## Gregory (Jul 19, 2006)

*RE: Re: extreme - take the money and run*

Shoulda come to Sydney Reptile Supplies at Parramatta.
We don't treat customers like that.





Cheers, Greg.


----------



## kojakshouse (Jul 19, 2006)

*enclosure*

Ramsay, 
yes i checked it out when at the shop, asked him what about the light cage , says "not included"...asked what he thought "complete meant ....shrug the shoulders , had to take it at the time as had 4 DP's and had to split them up , didn't know about the globe until i got home and hooked it up , oh and this was just before Xmas , the thermostat didn't even last 3 months !!!..........pay $400 for something and you get this ?.....that's why i won't be back...............

Greg - have been to your store at Parra, was happy with service [ think it was your wife who served me ? .....lot cheaper too !!


----------



## snake351 (Jul 21, 2006)

just a quick note to the person whom started this whole thing I am regular customer at extreme pets and i have seen those so called poor treated mice and you have persumed wrong the manager is a girl and the owner is a lady also the mice don't have a drink bottle they have a continous watering system. the day that you went must have been a day that they had just recieved a delivery of mice. so you have spoken to the wrong person.
also to the person whom purchase the cage light cage is an option as i was asked at time of purchase did i want 1 as i have lizards i said no and the light globe your talking abut was probably the one they gave you for free as they did me. did you notify them that the thermstat stoped working because you know they have warranty. I an a fan of extreme pets and have always been very happy with the service and the advise I have been given. I think some people have nothing better to do. if you have aproblem with something in the shop you should voice that to the shop


----------



## Moreliaman (Jul 23, 2006)

This isn’t an attack j&amp;c it’s just a reply to you’re post!.  



JandC_Reptiles said:


> The fact is that it is a business &amp; the best way to run a business is to aim for a high profit turn over. .


 sorry i strongly disagree!
With most yes, but not when the business deals in livestock ! The welfare of the animal should be considered first, in the UK you wouldn’t get a pet shop licence in the first place if the inspector considered your enclosures too cramped ! (regardless of species)



JandC_Reptiles said:


> So you may have to house animals in slightly smaller TEMPORARY cages than you would for permanent living, this way you have more animals available in the shop at 1 time to sell &amp; more profit to make..


 I disagree, there are limits ! &amp; I do see pet shops that ignore sensible stocking levels, over crowding leads to abnormally high stress &amp; increases the potential for disease &amp; viral infections being spread to other occupants, high mortality rates lead to lower profits &amp; bad reputation.



JandC_Reptiles said:


> So you see a pet shop with a 6 foot python in a 2 foot square enclosure &amp; most automatically cry inhumanity &amp; cruelty, but the fact is they are only held temporarily. Geez I use plastic tubs (either 60L or 120L) for quaruntine.


 Again I disagree, How do you know the 6ft python will only be in the enclosure for a short time ? Did it come with a crystal ball ? You can hope it will sell quickly but there's no guarantee it will sell quickly ! could be in the shop for 6 months !! maybe longer !! Who’s to know ?? I would certainly consider a 6ft python in a 2ft viv cruel ! 
For 95% of snakes, length + width of vivarium should always be greater than the snake....even for so called "temporary enclosures" !

Rules change when you’re dealing with a living thing &amp; not a product that sits on the shelf !


----------



## Slateman (Jul 23, 2006)

I have been at extreme pets shop and checked the condition of animals and all what is there was well kept.
this topic is pointless and the business in question is well established shop.

I am locking this thread and if people like to talk about pet shops in forum please keep in mind that irresponsible comments are harmful and there are people behind who are trying to make living. This type of businesses are usually small businesses. There is hard enough to make living from running a petshop and hours are long. Owners have to work long hours and are unable to defend them self here in forums.

This thread was not so bad and many people come to defend this business. I think that Extreme Pets did gain by this topic.
Publicity is always good. Many people who did not know that they are there do know now.


----------

